# Sticky  Kibble Sizes



## Lilysmommy

(Idea suggested by Nancy, I just figured I'd bite the bullet and get it started!)

Directions: Take a picture of one piece of kibble of the food next to a penny. Post the picture with the name of the food, including whether it's light, adult, kitten, etc. This is an informational thread only, so try to keep conversation and questions to a minimum. 

Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck









Innova Low Fat Adult 









Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Adult Cat Light









Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken All Life Stages









Nutro Max Cat Weight Control (chicken flavor) (just want to note that I cut this one in half for Lily)









(And I apologize that my photos are a bit blurry, my camera's not the best!)


----------



## Sarahg

[attachment=1:gh9off43]IMG_4122.JPG[/attachment:gh9off43]
Royal Canin Kitten 36

[attachment=0:gh9off43]IMG_4123.JPG[/attachment:gh9off43]
Purina One Cat Chow - Complete Formula


----------



## Sarahg

[attachment=1:3o4k7ciu]IMG_4124.JPG[/attachment:3o4k7ciu]
Halo Spot's Stew - Seafood Medley Recipe

[attachment=0:3o4k7ciu]IMG_4125.JPG[/attachment:3o4k7ciu]
Castor & Pollux Natural Ultra Mix - Indoor Adult (with Carnivore Health Boost)


----------



## xspiked

I have a mix, so I'll add two that hasn't shown up yet.
I might have the flavour wrong (the packaging is somewhere in my basement). I'll update if I'm wrong.


----------



## LarryT

by Nature Kitten Formula

Ingredients: Chicken Meal, Ground Barley, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Ground Oats, Chicken, Chicken Livers, Ground Brown Rice, Flaxseed Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavors, Alfalfa Meal, Fish Meal, Fish Oil (Natural Source of DHA), Yeast Culture, Salt, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root, Raspberries, Turmeric, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d–Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles.

Calorie Content: 480 kcal/cup**
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (minimum) 34%
Crude Fat (minimum) 20%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 4%
Moisture (maximum) 10%
Ash (maximum) 7%
Magnesium (maximum) 0.10%
Copper (minimum) 35 mg/kg
Manganese (minimum) 35 mg/kg
Zinc (minimum) 200 mg/kg
Vitamin A (minimum) 17,600 IU/kg
Vitamin E (minimum) 275 IU/kg
Taurine (minimum)* 0.15%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min.)* 0.45%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min.)* 3.60%
DHA (minimum)* 0.05%
* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles.


----------



## LarryT

Royal Canin BabyCat 34
Ingredients: Chicken meal, rice, chicken fat, corn gluten meal, chicken, corn, natural chicken flavor, dried egg product, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), dried brewers yeast, soya oil, anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), L-lysine, powdered cellulose, salt, potassium chloride, sodium silico aluminate, fructo-oligosaccharides (FOS), dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), choline chloride, taurine, Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, niacin supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2) supplement, D-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin A acetate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], Trace Minerals [zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), L-Carnitine, preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (minimum) . 34.0%
Crude Fat (minimum) . 24.0%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 3.5%
Moisture (maximum) 8.0%


----------



## MissC

Here's three more and I included Sunseed - wasn't sure if you wanted hedgie foods or not 

Holistic Select - Actives - Adult & Kitten Health









Royal Canin Gastro Intenstinal High Energy









VitaKraft Hedgehog Food (aka Sunseed)









BTW...these are all yours - half full bags - if you want 'em...just PM me.


----------



## Herisson

*Purina ONE Sensitive Systems Adult Cat Food*

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude protein (min.) 34%, crude fat (min.) 13%, crude fiber (max.) 4%, moisture (max.) 12%, linoleic acid (min.) 2.3%, calcium (Ca) (min.) 1%, phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.9%, vitamin E (min.) 450 iu/kg, taurine (min.) 0.15%.

Ingredients:
Turkey, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, soybean meal, turkey by-product meal, oat meal, beef tallow preserved with mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E), egg product, whole grain corn, soybean oil, calcium carbonate, brewers dried yeast, phosphoric acid, natural flavor, l-lysine monohydrochloride, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, taurine, vitamin supplements (E, A, B12, D3), zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, l-alanine, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, citric acid, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

NOW! Grain Free Senior/Weight Management Formula
http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=165

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein (min) 30% 
Available in 1lb, 6lb & 10lb bags

Crude Fat (min) 14% 
Crude Fiber (max) 5% 
Moisture (max) 10% 
Ash (max) 6.5% 
*Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min) 2.3% 
*Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.44% 
Magnesium (max) 0.09%

INGREDIENTS

De-boned turkey, potato flour, pea, pea fibre, whole dried egg, potato, tomato, flaxseed, apple, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), salmon, de-boned duck, natural flavor, coconut oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), lecithin, carrots, pumpkin, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, raspberries, blackberries, papaya, pineapple, grapefruit, lentil beans, broccoli, spinach, cottage cheese, alfalfa sprouts, dicalcium phosphate, sundried alfalfa, calcium carbonate, phosphoric acid, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, taurine, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C) , niacin, inositol, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, beta-carotene, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), dried kelp, L-lysine, chicory extract, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, Bifidobacterium thermophilum, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation extract, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, yucca schidigera extract, yeast extract, L-carnitine, marigold extract, dried rosemary.


----------



## alyssinreality

This is Diggory's biggest and I'm worried if it is too big or not. He is eating it but I don't want it to break his teeth. Should I break it up or do you think it will be okay since he's still young?


----------



## tatistheory

I'm from Chile and I'm having a hard time deciding on what to feed my girls since we don't have high quality brands here. This is the mix I came up with after a long time studying everything we had available:

Mazuri Insectivore Diet



Guaranteed Analysis
Crude protein not less than...........................28.0%
Crude fat not less than..................................11.0%
Crude fiber not more than .............................13.0%
Ash not more than...........................................8.0%
Moisture not more than .................................12.0%

Ingredients:
Poultry by-product meal, ground soybean hulls, ground wheat, low ash poultry by product, dried beet pulp, rice flour, 
soybean meal, dried egg product, ground aspen, porcine animal fat (preserved with BHA), poultry fat (preserved with 
ethoxyquin), poultry digest (flavor), dried apple pomace, powdered cellulose, wheat germ, fish meal (menhaden), dried 
whey, shrimp meal, soy oil, lecithin, brewers yeast, fish oil, phosphoric acid, salt, dl-methionine, taurine, choline chloride, 
mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative), ascorbic acid, citric acid, rosemary extract, menadione sodium bisulfite 
complex (vitamin K), cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), marigold extract, inositol, d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (natural source of 
vitamin E), vitamin A acetate, vitamin B12 supplement, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (stabilized vitamin C), calcium 
pantothenate, niacin, manganous oxide, thiamin mononitrate, calcium carbonate, zinc oxide, ferrous carbonate, ferrous 
sulfate, copper sulfate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, canthaxanthin, zinc sulfate, folic acid, calcium iodate, cobalt 
carbonate biotin, sodium selenite.

My opinion: Good kibble size, good analysis, not so good ingredients. I don't like the low presence of meat, the by-products bit and I really don't like the presence of BHA and ethoxyquin. (I'm planning on eliminating this diet all-together)

Purina Pro Plan Indoor Chicken and Rice



Guaranteed Analysis

Crude protein (min)...........................36,0%
Crude fat (min)..................................14.0%
Crude fiber (max) .............................7.0%
Moisture (max) .................................12.0%

Ingredients:

Chicken; brewers rice; chicken by-product meal; corn gluten meal; yellow ground corn; oat fiber; wheat gluten; tuna meal; animal fat preserved with mixed tocopherols (form of vitamin E); animal digest; cellulose; gish oil; inulin; egg powder; phosphoric acid, among others (since I'm translating and I got tired, lol)

My opinion: Average kibble size (I break it up), average analysis, average ingredients.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Bumping this up for newer users to see - if anyone has a camera and a penny, and don't see your kibble on the thread already, we'd love it if you took a picture of the kibble size to add!


----------



## hemigirl

Wellness Healthy Weight.


----------



## akane

Fromm mature cat gold









blue buffalo wilderness


----------



## sarahspins

Lilysmommy said:


> Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Adult Cat Light


I have a bag of this and mine looks nothing like that, it's definitely not X's. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow but what I have is round disks that measure about 8.5mm across and 2.5mm thick.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Yeah, I remember seeing a while back that they changed the shape. A few people were pretty annoyed by it since the x-shape is easier for hedgehogs to eat. Companies like changing things just as owners find something that works well for a lot of hedgies. :roll:


----------



## hlsiefken

*Purina One Smart Blend Chicken&Rice:*


*Ingredients:*
Chicken, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, poultry by-product meal, wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), whole grain corn, fish meal, soy protein isolate, animal liver flavor, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, caramel color, salt, choline chloride, taurine, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

*Guaranteed Analysis:*
Crude protein (min.) 34%, crude fat (min.) 13%, crude fiber (max.) 2%, moisture (max.) 12%, calcium (Ca) (min.) 0.8%, phosphorus (P) (min.) 0.7%, magnesium (Mg) (max.) 0.09%, taurine (min.) 0.15%, selenium (min.) 0.30 mg, vitamin A (min.) 11,000 IU, vitamin E (min.) 100 IU.

*Simply Nourish Senior Adult Cat Food, Chicken and Rice:*


Protein is 32% Fat 14% and 4% fiber. Only place I can locate it is in store at PetsMart, I cannot find it online so I am not sure whether or not they are going to continue this food, but I would not recommend it. The ingredients were similar to the regular adult food, but my very active male started loosing weight on this food and I couldn't even get my female to eat more than a couple of kibbles. I took it back so I don't have any other info for ingredients and nutrition.

*Newman's Own Organics, Premium Cat Food, Advanced Formula:*


*Guaranteed Analysis*
Crude Protein	34.0% (min)
Crude Fat	14.0% (min)
Crude Fiber	3% (max)
Moisture	10.0% (max)
Ash	6.5% (max)
Taurine	.20% (min)

*INGREDIENTS:*
Organic Chicken, Poultry Meal, Organic Soybean Meal, Fish Meal, Organic Sorghum, Organic Peas, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Millet, Organic Rice, Organic Canola Oil, Poultry Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Organic Oats, Organic Barley, Natural Flavors, Organic Flax Seed, Organic Carrots, Cranberries, DL-Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Parsley, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Manganese), Copper Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Copper), Niacin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Lecithin, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamin Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Rosemary Extract, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenite, Dehydrated Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product.


----------



## ellisrks01

*Evolve Chicken & Rice Kitten Formula*

I just took a picture of the ingredients because every place on the web has the wrong ingredients listed. I use this in my mix for younger hogs and when mom was expecting/nursing. 
I have yet to find it in stores so I order it from wag.com for $17.99 for a 3lb bag. Everyone always loves it, that's why I keep going through the hassle and expense of ordering it...The things I do for my Piggies :roll:


----------



## DSPO631

BRAND.........................NAME................ ................PROTEIN........FAT
Acana..........................Grasslands Cat and Kitten.......35..................20

INGREDIENTS

Boneless lamb*, lamb meal, boneless duck*, Pollock meal, duck fat, green lentils, boneless perch*, herring meal, red lentils, salmon meal, chickpeas, green peas, herring oil, whole eggs*, lamb fat, sun-cured alfalfa, dried kelp, pumpkin*, butternut squash*, spinach greens*, carrots*, apples*, pears*, cranberries, mixed tocopherols (preservative), chicory root, dandelion root, chamomile, peppermint leaf, ginger root, caraway seeds, turmeric, rose hips, freeze-dried lamb liver, freeze-dried duck liver, freeze-dried lamb, Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, plus premium vitamins and minerals.


----------



## DSPO631

BRAND.........................NAME................ ................PROTEIN........FAT
Orijen..........................Cat & Kitten...........................42............... ....20

INGREDIENTS

Boneless chicken,* chicken meal, chicken liver,* whole herring,* boneless turkey,* turkey meal, turkey liver,* whole eggs,* boneless walleye,* whole salmon,* chicken heart,* chicken cartilage,* herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, chicken fat, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, kelp, pumpkin,* butternut squash,* spinach greens,* carrots,* apples,* pears,* cranberries,* mixed tocopherols (preservative), chicory root, dandelion root, chamomile, peppermint leaf, ginger root, caraway seeds, turmeric, rose hips, freeze-dried chicken liver, freeze-dried turkey liver, freeze-dried chicken, freeze-dried turkey, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product + vitamins and minerals

*delivered fresh and preservative-free

SUPPLEMENTS

Choline Chloride, Vitamin A, vitamin D3, niacin, riboﬂavin, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## DSPO631

*BRAND.........................NAME................ ................PROTEIN........FAT*
Fromm.........................Sm Breed Adult Gold Dog.........26..................17

*INGREDIENTS*

Duck, chicken meal, chicken, oatmeal, pearled barley, brown rice, dried tomato pomace, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), whole egg, menhaden fish meal, lamb, potatoes, salmon oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), flaxseed, cheese, brewers dried yeast, alfalfa meal, carrots, lettuce, celery, chicken cartilage, potassium chloride, salt, monosodium phosphate, taurine, chicory root extract, yucca schidigera extract, tryptophane, dl-methionine, sodium selenite, Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics.


----------



## Phelxiope

Hello! Just wondering if this new cat food that Purina released would be good for my hedgie.
Purina ProPlan True Nature
Crude Protein 45% Calcium 1%
Crude Fat 13.5% Phosphorus .9%
Crude Fiber 2.0% Vitamin A 15,000 IU/kg
Moisture 12% Vitamin E 400 IU/kg
Linoleic Acid 1.9% Taurine .15%

Thanks so much!


----------



## nuttylover

Royal Canin Kitten Cat Food:

Ingredients:
Rice, chicken meat powder, chicken meat and bone powder, duck meat powder, duck meat and bone powder, wheat gluten, chicken fat, beef fat, wheat, pet food aromas, beef pulp, cellulose, minerals and their complexes (chelates) (copper sulfate, ferrous sulfate, etc.), vitamins (vit. A, E, D3, choline, etc.), fish oil, brewer yeast powder, soya bean oil, zeolite clay, psyllium husk, fructo-oligosaccharides, taurine, natural xanthophyll (marigold extract), yeast cell wall, BHA, propyl gallate, L-carnitin, preservatives (potassium sorbate)

Analysis:
Crude Protein 34%
Crude Fat 16%
Fiber 4%
Moisture 8%
Taurine 0.21%
Vit. E (IU/kg min) 500
Vit. C (mg/kg min) 200
Lutein (mg/kg min) 5


----------



## Kalandra

Lets revive this one from the dead. Anyone got images of additional small kibble foods for this thread? How about some of the Merrick, Nulo, Wellness and other brands as listed in the Feb 2021 Recommended food list Finnick updated earlier this year.


----------

